# how/where to start making softwares with GUI using C#?



## rafiaksd3 (Jan 17, 2015)

Recently I posted a forum here and I got to learn that I should start C# programming. Now I am almost finished with the programming in C#. Now I want to learn to actually start making real software (not console ones) with GUI and Buttons and other stuffs.

So where should I learn to make C# Software?
Can you guys please give me links on videos of C# software development playlists?

Thanks for all the help guys!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 17, 2015)

It's really quite simple because of Visual Studio.  Since you're starting off, I would make a C# WinForms Application project.  Using the WYSIWYG editor, I would first put in the necessary containers, go into their properties, and set them to "Dock.Fill" and adjust their settings (e.g. columns/rows) to make it the way you want it.  Once you have your container done, start dropping in controls like buttons, text boxes, combo boxes, lists, and so on.

Once the UI is to your liking (remember to give them good names), you need to tie your code behind to events on the GUI.  For example, if you double click a button, Visual Studio will take you to the C# code and create the event handler for when that button is clicked.  If you want to add a DoubleClick event to that button, go back to the UI, select the button, look at the properties window, and click the little lightning bolt tab to switch to events.  Find the Double Click event, either type a name in the box or simply double click in it and it will automatically name and generate it.  When the button is double clicked, the code in that subroutine will execute.

Now for the opposite.  To place data/change the UI from the code behind, it is simply [name of object].[property to modify].  For example, TextBox1.Text = "hello world" would make TextBox1 display hello world.  Really simple.


----------



## rafiaksd3 (Jan 18, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's really quite simple because of Visual Studio.  Since you're starting off, I would make a C# WinForms Application project.  Using the WYSIWYG editor, I would first put in the necessary containers, go into their properties, and set them to "Dock.Fill" and adjust their settings (e.g. columns/rows) to make it the way you want it.  Once you have your container done, start dropping in controls like buttons, text boxes, combo boxes, lists, and so on.
> 
> Once the UI is to your liking (remember to give them good names), you need to tie your code behind to events on the GUI.  For example, if you double click a button, Visual Studio will take you to the C# code and create the event handler for when that button is clicked.  If you want to add a DoubleClick event to that button, go back to the UI, select the button, look at the properties window, and click the little lightning bolt tab to switch to events.  Find the Double Click event, either type a name in the box or simply double click in it and it will automatically name and generate it.  When the button is double clicked, the code in that subroutine will execute.
> 
> Now for the opposite.  To place data/change the UI from the code behind, it is simply [name of object].[property to modify].  For example, TextBox1.Text = "hello world" would make TextBox1 display hello world.  Really simple.


I actually need tutorial of doing those stuffs. So can you just give some video tutorial links?
Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 23, 2015)

Check out MSDN website. Everything you'll ever need for .NET platform or programming for Windows in general is already there. 


rafiaksd3 said:


> Now I am almost finished with the programming in C#


If you need a tutorial on making winforms, you haven't even started programming in C#.
For starters create a new Winforms project in Visual Studio and use drag and drop to create your first form. Experiment with properties - see what they do and how do they affect the appearance of form elements.
Then dig into events.

P.S. In order to understand C# and .NET platform better I have started without IDE. Just notepad and and csc compiler. Even GUI applications came out alright with some effort.


----------

